# Raising and Buffering the pH using Epsom Salts



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I want to raise and buffer the pH of my Frontosa tank and just wanted to know if Epsom Salts will do this for me. I usually add some Epsom Salt to all my tanks and also at every water change. Kindly advice if they're effective in doing this.

Also kindly guide me on what else can I use inside the tank to buffer and maintain a high pH for my Fronts. I do have a few Coral Pieces and shells but I'm afraid that they might be too sharp for the fronts. Is there any thing else that can help me.

Is it safe to use Sodium Bicarbonate to raise the pH - I've always been afraid to use it in my tank as I've heard that it raises the pH very rapidly. Kindly advice if its safe to use and what dosage is the safest.

Please guide me regarding the above friends, will be really very grateful...
Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care to all,
Kush


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Epsom salt will raise the Kh of the tank, not the Ph. Kh helps keep the Ph stable, but it will not raise it directly.

What is the Ph of the tank right now? What are you hoping to raise it to?

Sometimes, consistent water parameters are better than trying to buffer it to the "Suggested" level.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

You are correct *nagukush*, sodium bicarbonate will raise the pH and is completely safe.
If you are worried of a sharp increase of pH add a little bit at a time.
Depending on the tank size I wouldn't be concerned.

What is your starting tank pH and hardness?
What is your tap pH and hardness?
What levels are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

There are 2 hardness to be concerned about. Epsom salts will raise the GH (general hardness ie soft or hard water) and KH (Carbonate hardness) which is the buffering capacity to prevent PH fluctuations. Sodium bicarbonate is used to increase the KH. It will also raise PH (don't be too concerned about achieving a high PH, fronts will do quite well in 7.8 or 8.0) but only to a max of 8.2 but more importantly stabilizes the PH from fluctuating.

Determining how much you need requires a little testing. Take 10 gal of fresh water, aerate it for a few hours and test the KH and GH. You need a minimum of 5 dH (90 ppm) to 10 dh (170 ppm) of carbonate hardness to keep your PH stable between water changes. (I keep mine around 8 dh). I keep my GH around 10 to 12 dH for Africans and they do quite well. It all depends on what your base measurements are for the 10 gal of fresh water that you have. If they are less than what I have suggested add baking soda and epsom salts (say 1 tsp of each) wait 20 minutes and retest the water, repeat until you have the proper measurements.

This will tell you how much baking soda and epsom salts you need to add to 10 gal of water to get the KH and GH that you require. Now you determine how much you need to add to your front tank and make up the solution and gradually add over a period of 24 hours. To your formula also add 1 tsp of sea salt / 10 gal to act as a general tonic and replace trace elements.

You now have your tank at the required KH and GH. When it's time for a water change measure off from top of tank and mark on glass how much your changing ie 25 gal on a 75 gal tank you need to make up a solution 2.5 times how much it required to get the 10 gal to where you wanted it and gradually add in with the new water. I have a 2L container for each tank and make up my buffer for each tank and just drain the water down to the mark and gradually add the buffer as it is refilling.

The Aquarium Calculator will help you determine how much water your changing. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php

Hope this helps, Rocky.


----------

